# Julio Iglesias on a UK TV show



## David H (Mar 7, 2013)

Spanish singer Julio Iglesias was on television with British TV host Anne Diamond when he used the word 'manyana'. 

Diamond asked him to explain what it meant. 

He said that the term means "maybe the job will be done to-morrow, maybe the next day, maybe the day after that. 
Perhaps next week, next month, next year. Who cares?" 

The host turned to Irishman Shay Brennan who was also on the show and asked him if there was an equivalent term in Irish. 

"No. In Ireland we don't have a word to describe 
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
that degree of urgency.", replied Brennan.*


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 7, 2013)

Good !


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 7, 2013)

In Scotland it means 'not today' there is no implied meaning of when it will occur.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 8, 2013)

That was said to me of Greece, in approx 1990!

PS there's no 'Y' in it, it's just the pronunciation of the 'n' with the tilde - as in ma?ana.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 8, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> In Scotland it means 'not today' there is no implied meaning of when it will occur.



But the implied meaning, at least this far north, is 'probably never'. The Irish are far more intense about these things than we Highlanders.


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 8, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> But the implied meaning, at least this far north, is 'probably never'. The Irish are far more intense about these things than we Highlanders.



I don't think that's the implied meaning, it's just that the long term memory is set at 250 yrs or so (it does depend where you live, 300yrs for Glen Coe folk)


----------

